# 1944 D Day france. Part 1.



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi all, here are some photos from my layout which has been under construction for just under 5 years. There are at present 21 scenes, with these photos just showing a few. they show Port Cherbourg, the yard tower at Metz ( modelled from the movie The Train, with Burt Lancaster ), Carentan with Omaha Beach, and the ballast mill at St Lo. I have scratchbuilt most of what you see. The track is peco code 100 flex track, and the layout is dcc using the nce system. So please have a look, this is my first go at a thread, and i hope to get better at posting etc and get some more productive photos for you all to see as time progresses. regards bob


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

That is really awesome stuff:thumbsup: Did you scratch build all those buildings?


----------



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

hi, apart from some of the buildings in port cherbourg, which are kitbashed, i did build all of the other buildings and structures from scratch that you see in the photos. regards bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Very impressive work! I can picture all the lil French kiddies seeing your pics and saying, "Hey! I can see my house from here!" I'm currently reading Jeff Shaara's "The Steel Wave", so it's particularly interesting to me.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Awesome work....My grandfather was 9th Armored Infantry in the European Theater (fought in the Battle of the Bulge among others.....drove a 1/2 track)


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bakkers,

BRAVO! Excellent craftsmanship, and a real and fitting tribute to our brave soldiers who helped liberate France and bring the Nazi regime to its knees.

Just out of curiosity, what's prompted your keen interest in WWII European battles?

Regards,

TJ


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

wow


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Awesome stuff, I am a big history buff when it comes to WWII. Your layout looks great!!!!!


----------



## Mouse (Jul 1, 2010)

Very impressive scenes there. Would love to see the layout as a whole!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Mouse said:


> Very impressive scenes there. Would love to see the layout as a whole!



Me too.:thumbsup:


The sky's too blue in the background. 
You need some columns of smoke mixed in.:thumbsup:
Maybe a few planes painted in too.:thumbsup:

Very nice, please do post some more.:thumbsup:


----------



## LycomingWarrior (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Some high silhouettes of bombers would be awesome.


----------



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

hi again, well its been great feedback so far. i just noted that a few of you would like to see some smoke, aircraft and bigger layout photos. well its all on the way. im putting together a layout explantion story with pics which hopefully will please you all, of course id like lots of imput so i can improve on the scenes, and i too think that the sky is a bit too blue and i am at present trying to tone it down.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

bakkers2005 said:


> hi again, well its been great feedback so far. i just noted that a few of you would like to see some smoke, aircraft and bigger layout photos. well its all on the way. im putting together a layout explantion story with pics which hopefully will please you all, of course id like lots of imput so i can improve on the scenes, and i too think that the sky is a bit too blue and i am at present trying to tone it down.


Just please yourself man:thumbsup: It's working so far.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Smokestack Lightning said:


> Just please yourself man:thumbsup: It's working so far.


I think the sky looks great.:thumbsup:

I should have said maybe a few planes and a little smoke billowing off in the distance would add to the war scene.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Bob that is a very impressive layout and you should share this with as many people as possible. The numbers of veterans who served in WWII are really starting to dwindle. My aunt served as a surgical nurse in Burma and she is 94 years young so....just let a lot of people see it...it is worth alot!


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

So Nice!!!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Bob,
I'm a huge WWII history buff, so your layout is SO impressive! WOW!
Your craftmanship is incredible. Mega kudos for a fabulous layout :thumbsup:
Pat yourself on the back for making us proud 
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bob / Bakkers,

Haven't heard from you since the big storm. I do hope that you and yours are recovering OK, and that the layout can largely be salvaged. Wishing you all the best,

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Bob / Bakkers,
> 
> Haven't heard from you since the big storm. I do hope that you and yours are recovering OK, and that the layout can largely be salvaged. Wishing you all the best,
> 
> TJ


I am at a loss here. What do you mean after the big storm? What do you mean recovering ok? WHAT DO YOU MEAN YOU HOPE THE LAYOUT CAN BE LARGELY SALVAGED? What on earth did I miss!? Is his beautiful layout gone please fill me in on this.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

See here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6440


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

That's a shame. Where any of the buildings and boats savable? What about those nice model trains? It's easy to rebuild a layout, it's hard to rebuild the buildings, boats, planes, and trees that make it a model layout.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks TJ for keeping us posted about Bob and his DDay Layout! Glad to hear that Bob and his family are safe and you can always rebuild a layout...but your families safety comes first. Cyclone season in Australia is the same as hurricane season in th US and just as deadly...I went through 3 seasons when I served in the Navy at USNAVCOMM station Harold E. Holdt and it was brutal. Good on ya Bob!:thumbsup:


----------

